# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  No left turn to Super U

## andynap



----------


## JEK

A bit more detail in this FB post. Shoppers may go right or left leaving the store.

----------


## andynap

Stupid. If they can interrupt the flow of traffic by turning left when leaving it’s the same as turning left when entering.

----------


## cassidain

Territorial order not arrest. 

Btw, is this really a food post ?

----------


## JEK

> Stupid. If they can interrupt the flow of traffic by turning left when leaving it’s the same as turning left when entering.



Not exactly. Leaving you are blocking other departing shoppers. Coming you block a main artery of the island.

----------


## Cwater

Does St. Barth allow gendarmes as traffic police during rush hour?

----------


## andynap

> Not exactly. Leaving you are blocking other departing shoppers. Coming you block a main artery of the island.



You are crossing the same road

----------


## cassidain

> Does St. Barth allow gendarmes as traffic police during rush hour?



les gendarmes work for le ministère de l'intérieur. le service de la police territoriale works for la COM. not sure how the chain of command works locally à propos to your question ???

----------


## amyb

> You are crossing the same road



Yes, but the back up is in the parking lot, not on the thoroughfare.

----------


## andynap

Never mind

----------


## amyb

> Never mind



No problem.

----------


## JEK

> Yes, but the back up is in the parking lot, not on the thoroughfare.




Yes, we agree!

----------


## Dennis

> Yes, we agree!



Whatever.

----------


## KevinS

I have no concern about left turns into Super U.  It's a great store, but I rarely visit.  I think that I've only been there  once.

Me, I get around.  I shop small when I can, and know where to do it.   I'm not against Super U, I just prefer to shop small, which is often  closer to the old St Barth.

I still shop at Mono Shop, Jojo, Mini Mart, and Superette before I consider shopping at Super U.  Also, AMC in Gustavia if I'm at that end of the parking lot, Épicerie des Cayes if I happen to be down that way, Épicerie de Corossol if I just want a few things and a classic sandwich.  

I will not speak of the secrets of Maison de Plantes.  If you know, you know.  If you don't know, well then...

There are a few others too.  For some, I point them to La Vie Claire, the organic grocer above Anse des Cayes.  There are a few other tiny neighborhood groceries which still survive, as well as Le 'Ti Marché in Lorient. 

As to Mini U in Lorient, I would be crazy if I didn't shop there from time to time.  It's usually on my way from/to everywhere, but it's just not my first choice.

----------


## le_reve

I go to the Super U most days. Having been all over the Caribbean for the last 20 years, this is an Oasis of groceries! I like to cook, and I have always been able to find 90% of what I want at the Super U.  I do know the things I can get at other places that I can't get at the U, and it's always fun to see the differences.  I love the idea of La Vie Claire, but they never have much, but they do have amazing bread products.

----------


## steelpe

Is it really that much of an inconvenience to just go up to the roundabout and come back?  That stretch of roads is just terribly congested during the day and I'm sure at some point I have taken the quicker approach of using the roundabouts to my advantage (and to not be that guy blocking traffic).  It might take a little longer, but at least I am in SBH on not on a highway in the States.

----------


## JEK

A record number of comments on FB. Many very funny and many suggest no left coming out of the airport!

----------


## Saline Man

How about a "Yield to left turn" sign coming down the hill. Many flash their lights to allow the left turn already.

----------


## shihadehs

On our last trip we missed the left turn because we weren’t used to it... no big deal going around the roundabout..it makes sense to ease the flow of traffic there

----------


## elgreaux

As Andy was trying to point out, the traffic toward the roundabout will have to stop anyway to let people OUT of the Super U driveway to turn left... I saw it in action yesterday, and they have to stop to let people out of the gas station shopping center as well.. the truth of the matter is, it's low season and at certain times of the day - especially around 12 noon - there is non-stop traffic on that road.... will red lights be the ultimate solution?

----------


## amyb

The traffic does not ‘have to’ yield to those seeking entry and egress from the shopping center. Luckily, many courteous drivers do yield to them and that has proven successful. New traffic patterns due to roadwork necessitate the new ruling, and it makes a lot of sense to me.

----------


## elgreaux

> The traffic does not ‘have to’ yield to those seeking entry and egress from the shopping center. Luckily, many courteous drivers do yield to them and that has proven successful. New traffic patterns due to roadwork necessitate the new ruling, and it makes a lot of sense to me.



right, they don't have to yield, but if some were not willing to do so, you could be there quite a long time as there is steady traffic in both directions quite frequently these days. I only stop to get gas on the way home at night when there is no traffic....

----------


## amyb

I will see in person how it is all working when I go for my last haircut before heading back to the Isle of Long.

I am fortunate and grateful that Phil handles all the driving now.

----------


## Cwater

I agree with Amy.  I have always experienced courteous drivers.  Except for most of the scooters.  Of course I am only there for a couple of weeks per year.  How about a kindness in St. Barth campaign?

----------


## JEK



----------


## KevinS

Add No Left Turn out of the airport.  Go to the Arawak and circle back.

----------


## elgreaux

except for the left turn out of the airport, which makes sense, the no left turn from Super U makes no sense. 

I just came from from St Jean and noted that driving say from Lorient toward the Arawak, you can still turn left to go to Les Mangliers, to the gas station, to the bank/Eden To Go shopping area, and the old Marche U driveway for Le Jardin and the drugstore etc.. so unless they make that entire road "no left turn," what is the point of limited the left turn just at Super U.... same traffic in each of the 5 places...

and coming out of Super U, to turn right, you have to cross the same line of traffic.

----------


## andynap

> except for the left turn out of the airport, which makes sense, the no left turn from Super U makes no sense. 
> 
> I just came from from St Jean and noted that driving say from Lorient toward the Arawak, you can still turn left to go to Les Mangliers, to the gas station, to the bank/Eden To Go shopping area, and the old Marche U driveway for Le Jardin and the drugstore etc.. so unless they make that entire road "no left turn," what is the point of limited the left turn just at Super U.... same traffic in each of the 5 places...
> 
> and coming out of Super U, to turn right, you have to cross the same line of traffic.



Thank you. What I said.

----------

